

Walmart Crashes and Amazon Crawls: Metrics and Insights - hsapien
http://blog.syntraffic.com/2015/07/22/amazon-walmart-devops-tale-of-christmas-in-july/

======
tnator
While the data is interesting, are we really sure Walmart.com availability was
91%? If that was really the case, it would have been covered more widely,
don't you think?

~~~
goPro99
I ran into at least 1 error page on AMZN that day and their availability is
captured as 100%.

~~~
goPro99
If they are capturing only 500 status code and not soft failures (which might
be amazon's case), that could explain 100% availability.

